# Mossy Oak break up Infinity vs. Realtree AP



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

If it came down to these two camo patterns to choose from which one would you choose and why? I know there are other patterns, and some like ASAT that I would prefer, but the clothing I want does not come in those. So out of these two only; which one?


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont have much expierence with the Infinity, but I love my Realtree AP. Conceals really well wether on the ground or in a tree, have had deer within 5 yards of me before while on the ground and not spook. That and where I hunt, it looks more natural with the surroundings than the infinity or other patterns do.


----------



## TN Delta 581 (Aug 23, 2009)

i have always been a mossy oak guy, and i am really likin what i am seein out of the new infinity. It looks like if Realtree AP and Mossy Oak Treestand had a ******* child, looks like it should blend well, a lot lighter than regular Breakup, which i like. Will be getting some this year


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

just picked up a jacket in mossey oak infinity i likehow it uses lighter colors with greens and seems like it would work better for me for early and late season.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

We've used a lot of the RT AP since it came out. Mossy Oak Break-Up has always looked too dark to suit me. The Infinity looks way better in my opinion. I just bought my son a set of jacket & pants from the Browning Hell's Canyon Series in the Infinity pattern and I think it's gonna blend in great. Glad to see MO come out with it.

Dawg


----------



## Wildcat55 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have both and love the Infinity. They both work, but my buddy and I took some pictures in 3 differnt stands with each top on and were inpressed with the Infinity. It works well on both ground and againest a tree. AP doesn't do as well if you aren't right up againest the tree; where as the Infinity looks more like a part of the tree sticking out when you lean to the side.


----------



## aa07612 (Jun 5, 2007)

ap for me... the infinity has too much of an orangeish hue to it or something.. Plus, Im partial to realtree bc they are here in my hometown....even if they werent though, I still like ap better.. thats just my opinion..


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Anything other than Mossy Oak treestand. That is the worst color pattern I have ever seen in a camo, It looks like UV purple or maybe bright green. It stands out like a sore thumb. 
The other pattrens Mossy Oak make all look pretty good. I don't know what happened with that tree stand stuff. RealTree AP is hard to beat for a fall pattern.


----------



## BuCk_CoMmAnDeR (Dec 29, 2009)

Just bought some Mossy Oak Infinity and its sweet...always been a mossy oak guy though I don't care much for realtree...but this new infinity is very nice blends well..it kind of has a 3d look to it


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Mossy Oak B.U. Infinity gets my vote.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Realtree AP.

All of the Mossy Oak patterns just don't look very good. Like Death Blow and aa07612 said, Tree Stand has a purple hue and Infinity has a orange hue to it. AP is brown and tan with a little green and actually has lines to break up your silhouette while Infinity is just a orange blog. I can honestly say that Infinity is a slight improvement over the regular Break Up which is very dark and appears black from a distance. But I will still take AP any day.


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

rt ap here, also have some apg for early season


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mossy Oak Break Up Infinite for me. MO Treestand was very bright and Break Up was too dark, but Infinite is perfect. The Orange Hue helps really blend in at dusk or early morning. Primetime! When the woods are full of color. I think it makes realtree look like a jumble of sticks. Not good against a tree. MOBUI has a great backdrop to blend in with the pattern of treebark. All in all AP is good but MOBUI is best.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Double S said:


> Mossy Oak B.U. Infinity gets my vote.


+1 Love the things that the mossy oak guys come out with.... just wish my bow hoyt alphamax was in the mossy oak breakup....


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I just bought new clothes before this year in realtree ap. I personally thought it looked a little nicer.


----------



## AR35_rw (Aug 15, 2010)

Wildcat55 if you could find those pics that you and your buddy took would like to see them thanks


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a HUGE Mossy Oak fan, but I really don't care for the Infinity, I personally stuck with my Treestand camo pattern. 

Realtree AP is not even close to MO camo IMO!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I think that Mossy Oak patterns would work well when hunting in the timber after rain and while everything is still wet. Everything is darker in the woods when wet which might be a better environment for the darker tone of Mossy Oak camo.

I love my Realtree AP. Great tones.


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

I have both and I leaning towards the moss oak. I seem to get spotted less might just be the wind or deer at the time but they seem to look right through me like I'm not there don't even get a second look with Infinity on. Only Infinty I have right is my rain gear might wear it reast of year or go buy some more.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I prefer mossy oak obsession over regular break up not quite as dark, but with similar detail. I am not bias one way or another, I did get a new pair of pants in the mossy oak infinity and looks very similar to real tree ap in my opinion.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

Infinity For Me...My Destroyer 340 is that color as well! Deepest current patern that I've seen!


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

I know what Ive seen out of the infintiy looks awful blurry. I use break up right now and have really good luck with it .


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 4 different suits in the Infinity, New Breakup, Treestand and Realtree. I really like the Infinity. I also really like the Mossy Oak New Breakup up here in the U.P where we have alot of pines. Both you listed are great patterns but my vote goes to Mossy Oak.


----------



## jdhoward39 (Jan 3, 2011)

is one pattern any better than the other for hunting certain locations? say like in the southeast versus out west. i've never really tried any of the realtree stuff but i was thinking about getting a jacket for this upcoming season...where i'm from we've got a crap load of pines and i just thought mossy oak seemed to match that environment better.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sure I'll get blasted as a fan boy....but...MO for me!!! Have always preferred MO to all other patterns. I have BU, Treestand, and Infinity in various clothing.....scent control/wind direction is still the most important aspect to concealment, but don't underestimate the eyesight of whitetails (turkeys go without saying) and elk....for bow hunting, camo is crucial.


----------



## Trophymaster (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm a diehard RT camo guy especially the new AP but the new MO Infinity sure looks good!


----------



## rezavoirdog (Feb 26, 2010)

Made the switch from Mossy Oak New Break-Up to Realtree AP :secret:, better for the hardwoods here in Maryland. I use MAX-1 HD for elk and mule deer hunts back home in Montana or New Mexico!


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

The MO Infinity looks awesome for sure!!!


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

i like both but probly prefer the Mossy oak infinity. but ive always been a mossy oak guy. i have the treestand pattern now and seems to work awesome


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I would pick the AP between the 2


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

The real question is do you want your came to say Dream Season or Bone Collector? Because that's all I see on those 2 brands anymore. Personally I live in Ohio and hunt heavy timber and Realtree AP seems to work very well for me.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think both patterns are very good and will work with a number of backgrounds and lighting condition. I really think Mossy Oak came out with Infinity to compete directly with AP. I would pick either one of these as long as the material was what I wanted. They would work together too, not a real big difference in the two really.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

CelticSavage said:


> The real question is do you want your came to say Dream Season or Bone Collector? Because that's all I see on those 2 brands anymore. Personally I live in Ohio and hunt heavy timber and Realtree AP seems to work very well for me.


go with scentlok instead of sblocker and you wont see that crap written all over it. I really like the Treestand pattern, unfortunately scentlok doesnt offer it any more. I have the Infinity pattern in scentlok and from Russell outdoors.


----------



## Burkehunter (Jul 22, 2010)

I go realtree most of the time just because the pattern looks better but I have owned some mossy oak as well.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried some of the MO Infinity. I still like the RT AP better.


----------

